
Show HN: COVIDnow – monitor COVID19 numbers via CLI - ckanthony
https://github.com/ckanthony/COVIDnow
======
dividedbyzero
npx seems to be resolving dependencies for 10 seconds at every single launch;
that's pretty annoying. Is there a way to turn that off?

Apart from that, I like the idea! I'd say this has a lot of promise, and as a
frequent user of wttr.in, I could see myself use something like that.

Are the total cases, deaths, recoveries something people actively look at,
though? I find it really hard to derive insight from them, it feels like there
is a lot more value in measures of change of those numbers over time, as with
Covid19, the really big danger lies in spread getting out of control. Maybe
there could be some sparklines, using something like this [0] maybe?

Also, I'd really like to see an easy way to filter the list of countries (I
could grep, but that would wreck the presentation I guess) – actually, being
able to get raw values for, say, total cases in Germany, like via command line
arguments, that might be handy for use in scripts.

[0] [https://github.com/holman/spark](https://github.com/holman/spark)

~~~
ckanthony
thx for you comment!

actually, if you like our tool to run frequency you may install it to your
computer using npm install -g @covidnow/covidnow (or yarn it if you prefer
yarn) and run it simply by hitting npm run covidnow ( or yarn covidnow ), this
won't have to pull dependency each time.

The idea of monitoring numbers over time is powerful and. the idea of adding
arguments is something we are working on now. Actually the live dataset we are
using provide historical numbers, we can definitely support this in the
future, PR are also welcome.

------
jeremy65431
Looks awesome! Will definitely check it out.

~~~
ckanthony
happy that you like it

